# Netflix and WebOS/Touchpad



## Domino (Aug 24, 2004)

Most signs point to Netflix continuing to simply ignore WebOS! Tho I have seen no 'official' word from Netflix, conversations with support (and what do they really know, LoL!) are all negative. And, given the recent flaky nature of Netflix pronouncements, I wouldn't put a wooden nickle on anything they say anyway...one way or the other!

If you are a Touchpad owner and really need to view Netflix on your tablet, there is a way, but you need to be on your home network to do it. A new Remote Desktop app called Splashtop (Paid app in HP Catalog) will let you connect to your PC so you see/control your PC live from your TP. Simply start whatever Netflix stream you want on your PC, then connect to the PC with Splashtop. It works! But it is a kludge and of course will not work while you are on the road unless you can find a way to connect from OUTSIDE your home LAN. Again, a kludge!

*Netflix, give us a WebOS app!!* B)


----------



## Skarzon (Oct 2, 2006)

Slickums said:


> *Netflix, give us a WebOS app!!*


I'll second that!


----------



## dualsub20061367066128 (Jun 12, 2011)

Skarzon said:


> I'll second that!


Even if every single Touchpad owner were a Netflix subscriber there still wouldn't be enough of you to justify the expense of developing a webOS app.

It's easy to ignore a market that simply doesn't exist and never will.


----------



## smoker68x (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a Touchpad, and this is not what I was hoping to see... I'm sure you guys have tried, but can you view it through the browser? What about Amazon Instant Streaming, will that work?


----------

